# Car tax/ITV



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all,

My car tax/itv is/should be due in June, Can anyone tell me what I need to do?
Friends have told me the council will contac and advise me, is this correct?? or do I need to do something for myself? Will the garage help when i have it mod'ed, I'm at a bit of a loss ( and DON'T want to be pulled by the law) so any help would be greatfully recieved.

Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snr-fred said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My car tax/itv is/should be due in June, Can anyone tell me what I need to do?
> Friends have told me the council will contac and advise me, is this correct?? or do I need to do something for myself? Will the garage help when i have it mod'ed, I'm at a bit of a loss ( and DON'T want to be pulled by the law) so any help would be greatfully recieved.
> ...


Hi Fred.
Traffico will send you a notice telling you when the ITV is due, or if ITV'd before the sticker on your windscreen will tell you what month its due. Yes most garages will MOT the car for you.
Car tax is no big deal here & you will receive a demand from your local council, if it should not arrive then pop into the office and ask about it.
Late payment attracts a very small fine that is added to the bill.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I wouldn't depend on waiting for a letter from anyone, look at the previous sticker ITV on your car window, if there isn't one go to your nearest ITV station they will advice you when the next ITV is due, and book one for you, it is easy enough to do for yourself however you can always ask someone with basic Spanish to put it through ITV for you.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I agree don't wait for the reminder....it often doesn't happen! The fine for no ITV is €100.

You can phone the booking centre for an appointment - they do speak English if you need an English speaker, just ask when you get through.

I forgot to look where you are but the ITV centre in Guadalhorce Malaga is very helpful these days - if your Spanish is not great, they will call out your name instead of your car reg for when it's your turn, and the mechanic will often do much of the ITV himself rather than asking you to do all the switching etc.

I took mine a couple of months ago and took my fluent Spanish niece (as my Spanish is still fairly limited) but tbh now I know what happens and what to listen for etc, I reckon I could do it all again on my own if I concentrate hard enough 

Incidentally question for others..... I bought my car Feb 2011.....as I understand it it's the old owner that gets the car tax bill etc of whoever was registered Jan 2011 - should I go and re-register it with my own town hall?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If the vehicle is registered in your name at an address at which you receive mail you will get a reminder about two weeks before the test is due. The date of the last test will be shown on the technical specification document (ficha técnica) together with its date of expiry.

If you don't have this document, as well as the circulation permit, you will not be able to put the vehicle through the test.

You can make an appointment online here:

ITV VEIASA


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

If you are talking about car tax, when you bought the car of whoever all bills should have been paid up to date of selling! However if you go into town hall with your purchase papers assuming it was sold and signed in Traffico! They will register the car in your name for forth coming tax etc


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Road tax here is payable from March 1st until the 1st week in May. You can walk into the council offices , give them your registration number & they'll print off a payment form . After that you can put it on ' domicilio de pago' , like a direct debit. 
Take care though as road tax is set by each local council & can vary hugely from area to area within the same region. A diesel Ford focus can cost less than 50€ in some areas in Andalucia yet will cost nearly 3 times that here in Lorca.

Never expect the notification from Trafico to arrive. I had a new vehicle for 6 years with 1st itv due after 2 & never ever received one ! There's no problem going for a test here without the renewal notification.
I've just received a notification from Trafico that my vehicle , 1st registered in 2008, will require it's 1st itv this month. Unfortunately it was imported in 2008 from Germany & had its 1st itv in 2010 & 2nd 2 weeks before the notice arrived !! Does make you wonder if there is any hope ?
You can also check the exact date for itv renewal on the back of the ficha tecníca.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thank ref the car tax, looks like I'll be going to the council offices then (I didn't receive any notices for anything to do with both of my cars yet and I have lived here 14mths now)

Both have their ITV's but I was hoping to just get the notices for the tax and go pay it pffft! Bloomin' systems!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> You can phone the booking centre for an appointment - they do speak English if you need an English speaker, just ask when you get through.


They may speak English, it depends where you are. Here they might speak Latvian, but not English.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ooooh soz I thought it was a central number that you called to book.........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> ooooh soz I thought it was a central number that you called to book.........


I don't _think_ so...
Anybody know?
I must admit we don't phone, just turn up. 
Also I thought you meant in the ITV place itself, which is what I was talking about


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

It's really not that difficult! Local ITV centre with Ficha técnica & local Town hall or suma or wherever every1 pays IBI and car taxes.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes in Andalucia it is a central number - just checked


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> Incidentally question for others..... I bought my car Feb 2011.....as I understand it it's the old owner that gets the car tax bill etc of whoever was registered Jan 2011 - should I go and re-register it with my own town hall?


If you bought it in Feb 2011 then the old owner should have paid the SUMA (Car Tax) for 2011. I know this because I jsut sold my car (this month) and although I have not yet had the bill and cannot pay until March I was told by the SUMA office that I have to pay this years even though I dont own the car because I told it in 2012. Likewise, the dealer who sold me my new car has to pay 2012 in March for me.

You shouldnt need to "register" at the town hall because the bill for 2012 should come out in your name anyway but if you dont get the bill then go to the town hall or SUMA office form today onwards and they will print you a copy and you can then go to the bank and pay it.

That reminds me, 1st March… better do the old car!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> yes in Andalucia it is a central number - just checked


Ok, but not national.
I'm not sure, but I don't think the Madrid area has an English speaking service for anything - medical, telecommunications, central or local government offices, transport... And I imagine that would be the same in many other areas of Spain. The only place where I'd expect to get customer service in English would be the tourist board and the airport.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I agree ref the expectation but it is nice when there are people that CAN help people that don't speak Spanish although I make every effort in Spanish it is not always easy!

Ref car tax, thanks yes 2011 I wasn't worried as I also had to pay my old car tax in the same manner, but as now 2012 and March is here I want to make sure it is sorted


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> I agree ref the expectation but it is nice when there are people that CAN help people that don't speak Spanish although I make every effort in Spanish it is not always easy!
> 
> Ref car tax, thanks yes 2011 I wasn't worried as I also had to pay my old car tax in the same manner, but as now 2012 and March is here I want to make sure it is sorted


What I want to know.. and I dont know if anyone has this answer… but.. as mentioned previously I exchanged my car very recently. I pay the one on my old car, but if the dealer forgets or doesnt pay 2012 on the new car for me now march is here… who will be liable if I get stopped by the police? Can I just show the transfer date and say "not my problem" or will i be in trouble for driving without proof of the current SUMA?
Anyone know?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> What I want to know.. and I dont know if anyone has this answer… but.. as mentioned previously I exchanged my car very recently. I pay the one on my old car, but if the dealer forgets or doesnt pay 2012 on the new car for me now march is here… who will be liable if I get stopped by the police? Can I just show the transfer date and say "not my problem" or will i be in trouble for driving without proof of the current SUMA?
> Anyone know?


I can't understand why they didn't require the current IVTM for the sale, here in Galicia, it's one of the required documents for the transfer. Although it isn't issued until March or April, from the 2nd of January you can acquire the current one from whoever issues it, here the council. You just state that is to tranfer the car and they print one off. However, if you do the transfer near the date when it's issued, I would recommend you keep a photocopy because if the bill have already been issued you could receive it even though you have paid.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

anles said:


> I can't understand why they didn't require the current IVTM for the sale, here in Galicia, it's one of the required documents for the transfer. Although it isn't issued until March or April, from the 2nd of January you can acquire the current one from whoever issues it, here the council. You just state that is to tranfer the car and they print one off. However, if you do the transfer near the date when it's issued, I would recommend you keep a photocopy because if the bill have already been issued you could receive it even though you have paid.


Well obviously last year was paid. I contacted the local SUMA to ask if I coudl pay 2012 before I sell the car and they said no. I have to do it after 1st March, likewise the seller of the new car I have cant pay it until after 1st March… its strange, I would have thought they were happy for us to pay early but it appears no!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Beachcomber said:


> You can make an appointment online here:
> 
> ITV VEIASA


Making an online appointment for an ITV is quite easy at that web address.
But use Internet Explorer (or possible Chrome). It doesn't work properly in the latest version of Firefox.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Snr-Fred.
If you live in Torrequebrada and owned the vehicle before Jan this year you will need to go to Benalmadena Town Hall behind Supersol in Arroyo. They done seem to send reminders etc. If you bought the car after 1st Jan 12 the previous owner is responsible for paying this years road tax they should have taken this into account when selling the vehicle. You can just take the car with paperwork to ITV centre if thats due.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Andalucia has a central number as the Junta de Andalucia took over the running of all their ITV stations.
Here we just turn up.


----------

